# Small Game Rifle Recomendation



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all thanks for reading,

I am looking for a new rifle and I was hoping that people that have some experience could offer me a little good advice. I'm looking for an all purpose small game rifle to hunt multiple species and be a truck gun for when I'm off camping/fishing and enjoying the outdoors. 

I might be crazy but I have a challenge to myself to hunt many species I have not considered before like snowshoe hare, cotton tail, red fox, possibly raccoon and maybe badger. Just for an excuse to get outside and learn more about the outdoors and those animals around me. The rifle will be with me at almost all times either in may truck or strapped to my back.

The calibers I am considering are 22wmr and 17 hmr. I have pretty much decided on the 22 mag, but would be open to those will more experience. To those with that experience what platform did you find that you enjoyed most? Lever, bolt or semi auto? I have heard the semi autos seem to jam a little and for some reason while I am out camping having a gun that doesn't need a detachable mag is quite comforting. Also do you think a scope is a necessity?

Thanks to all for your help


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd go with an Old Henry... they come in all those calibers (except 22wmr, I don't know if they come in those for sure). They are reliable, quick shooting, good looking and time tested... I like the idea of 17 hmr myself, really fast and flat shooting round right there. Just MHO


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a marlin 22wmr bolt action and love it. Yes a scope is a necessity. Here is my set up. Earlier this year Scheels had a butt load of XT22 WMR's that were unsold and let them go for $129 each. How could I NOT get one.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/xt/XT22.asp
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4286122

Here is a great write up on differences and uses of a .22wmr and a .17hmr

http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_17HMR_22WMR.htm

My brother down in LA uses his .22wmr on hogs and they routinely kill them at 200# and more. Head shots on them only. He has also killed a couple of deer with it as well, again, head shots 100 yards or less. Typically on all game he uses FMJ or TMJ as hollow points tend to tear things up pretty good. For varmint shooting that you aren't going to keep the pelt or animal then hollow points are a good choice for the .22WMR


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.22wmr is cool... I love my .17hmr though, and 17hmr ammo has been relatively easy to find during the "shortage", moreso than the other types. If you reload, .17 hornet or .222 would be fun small game guns.

Also, you might want to look into a .22 air rifle, one of the new nitrogen bladder versions seem quite nice.

-DallanC


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have had a 17 and a 22mag. I had the marlin 22 mag with the BSA sweet 22 scope. I have had two 17, one marlin and I can't remember what the other was but it was a single shot and both had the BSA sweet 17 scopes. I like the 17 better than the 22. Why to tell you the truth I don't know. Probably because I shot more stuff with them. Both can get out there and touch something for a small rim fire. I have shot a lot of Jack rabbits glassing under sage brush and shooting them at 150-200 yards. These little guns are a lot of fun.


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I just read through that article Lost, thanks for sending. Maybe I need to rethink, the velocity flat shooting, accurate cartridge is definitely very intriguing. I would like to possibly keep the pelts, would the .17 be better in that case?

Sounds like a ton of Sawbillslayer, I may need to try that!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The old Savage Model 24 or the new model 42 in 22 mag over .410 ga are great "throw in the truck" guns. 

GunsAmerica or GunBroker

.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My favorite rimfire is my Henry Golden Boy in .22 WMR. LOVE IT!!!!! They also have it available in .17 HMR. They are both great rounds. My .22 WMR really puts the hurt on jacks, but then again I've shot plenty of rabbits right through the eye at 100 yards with my Savage bull barrel .17 HMR.

I'm thinking about picking up one of these guys. Should make a pretty decent truck gun:

http://www.ruger.com/products/americanRimfire/specSheets/8321.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own both a .17 HMR and a .22 WMR. 

I shoot the .22 WMR all the time. Its actually my favorite gun I own oddly enough. And I couldnt tell you when the last time was that I shot the .17 HMR... not that there is anything wrong with the .17 HMR, I just find the .22 WMR more useful for my hunting style.

You could also look at getting a Savage .17 WSM if you want a .17 caliber with more thump than the HMR. The ammo is pretty comparably priced IMO so I think there could be some potential with that cartridge. If only Henry would make one in a leaver... that would be AWESOME


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Guys,

Wind In My Hair and Bax, its really nice to hear Im not the only one who still as an affection for the old lever action rifle. A few questions, do you guys have a scope on your Henry's? And how has accuracy been for you, especially at longer ranges? 

Thanks for the help and sorry for the questions but I just cant afford to get this wrong!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd seriously consider ammo availability, coolest rifle in the world is meaningless if you cant find ammo for it.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I'd seriously consider ammo availability, coolest rifle in the world is meaningless if you cant find ammo for it.
> 
> -DallanC


Very good advice Dallan. Personally I am not seeing as much .22WMR as I am .17HMR but I am seeing enough of both to satisfy the needs. Don't know what HMR runs but WMR seems to be consistent at $12.99 per box of 50 over most of the valley.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dallan makes a great point. You could buy a very expensive club if you cant find ammo.

I personally do not have a scope on my Henry. I dont have anything against doing so, but its just not my preference for a leaver action.

If you do want a .17 HMR, you can buy the Henry Golden Boy or Varmint Express in .17 HMR......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure wouldnt mind a Magnum Research .22 WMR though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.22 birdshot is the most common rim fire I've seen in stock.
.22 short is the 2nd most common
.17hmr is 3rd,
.22WMR is 4th

.22LR is made from unicorn horn and is virtually extinct.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> .22 birdshot is the most common rim fire I've seen in stock.
> .22 short is the 2nd most common
> .17hmr is 3rd,
> .22WMR is 4th
> ...


Usually Cabelas has 22WMR in stock, Gallensons too but they want 25% more, I have a couple of other sources for WMR that get some 2-3 times a month. I usually buy 1-2 boxes of WMR a month and just put it away for now. I see .17HMR all over the valley regularly now. I have a couple of sources for 22lr that I can count on for a brick or two per month if I want it. The last two bricks I bought I actually traded for other ammo and got quite the deal in doing so because too many people are crazy for 22LR still. I would love to buy some 22 shorts if I found a good deal but it's usually pricey. The last shorts I bought was a brick of 500 for $11.00. The guy told me, hey those are shorts and no refunds. I asked if he had any more. :grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really wish that this rimfire junk would just calm down. I genuinely do not understand the fear behind this whole thing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I really wish that this rimfire junk would just calm down. I genuinely do not understand the fear behind this whole thing.


It's all ammo. It is just now getting where centerfire is readily available and the reloading components too. Earlier in the year it was almost impossible to find powder, primers and projectiles. They're just getting to be semi-available now, but of course everything is 20%-50% more than it was a year ago.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I really wish that this rimfire junk would just calm down. I genuinely do not understand the fear behind this whole thing.


Agreed... but I think its not going to get better until we get a republican congress, and that might be a long time.

Remington is building a new $30 million plant to solely produce rimfire ammo but it wont even start production till 2nd quarter of 2014, so any ammo made there wont trickle into stores till probably 3rd quarter of next year which means maybe October.

-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

jtoby said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Wind In My Hair and Bax, its really nice to hear Im not the only one who still as an affection for the old lever action rifle. A few questions, do you guys have a scope on your Henry's? And how has accuracy been for you, especially at longer ranges?
> 
> Thanks for the help and sorry for the questions but I just cant afford to get this wrong!


I don't have a scope on mine either. Henry rifles are drilled and tapped underneath the rear sight to accept a cantilever scope mount, but I personally don't care for that setup on the Golden Boy models. The stock is more suited for iron sights and slopes down too much for me to shoot comfortably with a scope. The Varmint Express model has a stock with a higher cheek piece that lines up with a scope better. That is the model I would recommend if you want a scoped lever action.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Agreed... but I think its not going to get better until we get a republican congress, and that might be a long time.
> 
> Remington is building a new $30 million plant to solely produce rimfire ammo but it wont even start production till 2nd quarter of 2014, so any ammo made there wont trickle into stores till probably 3rd quarter of next year which means maybe October.
> 
> -DallanC


Too bad CCI isnt doing the same. I really dislike Remington rimfire ammo (and Winchester)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since you asked, we have to at least discuss this one http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-shots/2013/01/worlds-fastest-rimfire


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Since you asked, we have to at least discuss this one http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-shots/2013/01/worlds-fastest-rimfire


I am actually amazed that this cartridge hasnt caught much attention from manufacturers. So far Savage, Browning, and soon Volquartsen will be the only firearm manufacturers that I am aware of that are making a rifle chambered in the .17 WSM. I am actually surprised Ruger and Marlin hasnt jumped into the game.


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Funny you guys bring this up, I have actually been reading up on this the last few days. I found a video of this guy using it:






looks like a great cartridge but is it overkill? why not just go to a .223?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

why not a 204 ruger


----------

